# SLENDERTONE ABS TONER ARE THEY ANY GOOD



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

BEEN THINKING ABOUT INVESTING IN 1 OF THESE HEARD THEY CAN BE PRETTY EFFECTIVE ANY THOUGHTS?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MOSTLY RUBBISH - ABS = DIET


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

eye..... load of cr*p....just do crunches to build up your ab's, and a good diet to make them visible!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

save yer money and buy some nice clothes for the gym.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

We got one sent to us free of charge, a brand new one as a sample from a company because it had no instruction manual in the box.

Its still sat at home with the plastic over the gel pads un-used because I cant figure out how to use the damn thing, lots of buttons and a LCD display on the belt and dont know how to use it 

But as the rest say, they are [email protected], dont waste your money and stick to a good "manual" ab routine.

They are OK if you were to use them as well as a good ab routine, after all, if your sat at your desk at work, or watching a film, it aint gonna do you any harm to use it, but it wont be any good on its own...

Diet, Cardio are key factors.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

stop watching shopping channels.


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

I got one. Should work in theory. There's a paralyzed woman who rides a Recumbent bicycle by electrocuting herself in the same way. I never really used mine much because it's hassle to put on. However, it was useful for teaching isolating muscles to contract. I'd like to see someone try one long term but combining it with proper training - i.e. stuck one on while using gravity boots or put them on lats and chin-ups


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I'd like to see someone try one long term but combining it with proper training


Investigation of NMES/EMS is in progress.

J


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

SARGE said:


> BEEN THINKING ABOUT INVESTING IN 1 OF THESE HEARD THEY CAN BE PRETTY EFFECTIVE ANY THOUGHTS?


 I say get it. They are value for money. You put the belt on, lie back, watch some tv - do that for a few weeks, and you get a six pack... What could be simpler. These fools running on treadmills and doing cardio are wasting their time. Crunches.. pah.. why!


----------

